# [News] Novedades en Gentoo (abierto)

## JotaCE

Estos últimos años me he quedado fuera del submundo Gentoo para escritorios.

Mi trabajo me llevo especializarme en comunicaciones y con ello otras distribuciones orientadas para ese efecto dejando un poco de lado el trabajo de esta distribución en el ambiente de los escritorios.

Estos últimos años han sucedido muchas cosas en el ámbito de los escritorios para Linux, Los dos grandes (Gnome y KDE) han tenido muchos cambios. Desde mi perspectiva KDE-4 cada vez más obeso y Gnome-3  mas complicado de instalar debido a que actualmente es requisito systemd para que funcione (lo que sale bastante de la filosofía linux)

XFCE y fluxbox siguen básicamente igual; OpenOffice ha desaparecido dándole espacio a LibreOffice.

Algunos archivos de configuración han cambiado de lugar. portage un poco mas inteligente.... en fin..... muchos cambios que deberían ser para mejor.

Quise hacer mi escritorio con Gnome-3 y quede atorado por que necesité systemd y la prisa por tener mi escritorio rápido me llevo a dejarlo con openrc e instalar mate en vez de gnome.

Hay por ahi alguna guía que me permita realizar los cambios que me permitan hacer una instalación con systemd y finalmente instalar gnome3?

Muchas Gracias de Antemano.

----------

## Localhost-29A

Creo que esto debería de servirte. De todas formas cuál es tu concepto de obeso? Porque si no me equivoco cuando tenía gnome3 instalado en mi arch linux (hace unas semanas) pesaba algo más de 1GB casi me da algo al verlo xD.

----------

## JotaCE

 *Localhost-29A wrote:*   

> Creo que esto debería de servirte. De todas formas cuál es tu concepto de obeso? Porque si no me equivoco cuando tenía gnome3 instalado en mi arch linux (hace unas semanas) pesaba algo más de 1GB casi me da algo al verlo xD.

 

No puedo referirme a Gnome3 por que no lo he instalado ni usado.... tal vez ambos sean igual de obesos, no defiendo a KDE ni a gnome, para poder referirme necesito conocer a ambos!

 :Smile: 

----------

## Localhost-29A

Yo usaba primero KDE y luego como me quedaba muy fácilmente sin memoria me pasé a Gnome y el resultado era más o menos el mismo pero me aguantaba porque pensaba que era más fácil y que seria un jaleo instalar un entorno de escritorio más minimalista (todo esto en arch linux), y ahora que estoy empezando con gentoo la idea de tener que compilar todos esos paquetes (300 y pico para KDE por ejemplo) o el verme obligado a instalar systemd para usar Gnome me hizo replantearme si no sería mejor probar LXDE y Xfce, y de entre todos el que mejor me va y más configurable/funcional es resultó ser Xfce xD, y realmente todos son más o menos igual de instalar. Suerte con gnome3 y systemd.

 :Smile: 

----------

## JotaCE

 *Localhost-29A wrote:*   

> Yo usaba primero KDE y luego como me quedaba muy fácilmente sin memoria me pasé a Gnome y el resultado era más o menos el mismo pero me aguantaba porque pensaba que era más fácil y que seria un jaleo instalar un entorno de escritorio más minimalista (todo esto en arch linux), y ahora que estoy empezando con gentoo la idea de tener que compilar todos esos paquetes (300 y pico para KDE por ejemplo) o el verme obligado a instalar systemd para usar Gnome me hizo replantearme si no sería mejor probar LXDE y Xfce, y de entre todos el que mejor me va y más configurable/funcional es resultó ser Xfce xD, y realmente todos son más o menos igual de instalar. Suerte con gnome3 y systemd.
> 
> 

 

No se si fue la mejor idea pero para mi de pronto va bien instale mi gentoo con el clasico openrc y mate-desktop que como sabes es un fork del antiguo gnome-2, tengo instaladas algunas aplicaciones kde como amarok y k3b.... de pronto va muy bien.

Deberias usar el perfil desktop

```

localhost ~ # eselect profile list

Available profile symlink targets:

  [1]   default/linux/amd64/13.0

  [2]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/selinux

  [3]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop *

  [4]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/gnome

  [5]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/gnome/systemd

  [6]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/kde

  [7]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/kde/systemd

  [8]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/developer

  [9]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/no-multilib

  [10]  default/linux/amd64/13.0/x32

  [11]  hardened/linux/amd64

  [12]  hardened/linux/amd64/selinux

  [13]  hardened/linux/amd64/no-multilib

  [14]  hardened/linux/amd64/no-multilib/selinux

  [15]  hardened/linux/amd64/x32

  [16]  hardened/linux/musl/amd64

  [17]  default/linux/uclibc/amd64

  [18]  hardened/linux/uclibc/amd64
```

----------

## Localhost-29A

La verdad es que si que uso el perfil desktop (es lo primero que te recomiendan hacer en la guía de instalación de Xfce), pero cuando aprenda a usar mejor portage me sentiría mejor teniendo un perfil para Xfce.

Yo ni loco puedo usar con mi ordenador KDE o Gnome XD, la primera vez que me puse instalar gentoo (me costó 5 veces instalarlo y configurarlo de manera que nada crashease xD soy lo peor XD, pero al menos con cada una de esas veces aprendí algo nuevo xD) puse las USE Flags recomendadas en el handbook (KDE y qt4 estaban entre ellas) y sólo por esas 2 flags de nada me bajó unos 400 paquetes al hacer el emerge -DuNav world y se me pegó más de 12 horas compilando. Por el contrario con LXDE o  Xfce el update world son 120 o 130 paquetes y luego emerger el entorno de escritorio apenas me tarda 4-6 horas con no más de 70 y algo paquetes en xorg-server y unos 40 paquetes en el lxde-meta o xfce4-meta.

La verdad que no conozco mate (sólo de oídas xD) pero si te funciona, perfecto entonces.

----------

## natrix

Hola JotaCe!

Dale una ojeada a esto para ayudarte en tu instalación:

http://blog.luispa.com/index.php?controller=post&action=view&id_post=12

También está dando vuelta la USE "openrc-force" para evitar las dependencias de systemd en el nuevo Gnome pero no se que tal funciona, uso KDE   :Very Happy: 

----------

## natrix

Sobre los escritorios "obsesos", acá encontré unos links de interés:

http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_desktop_vitals&num=1

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_X_Window_System_desktop_environments

----------

## JotaCE

Impecable.... ya pude instalar mi gentoo con systemd pero....

Al hacer :

emerge --update --deep --newuse  world

me sigue pidiendo los programas de openrc

localhost ~ # emerge --update --deep --newuse world

 .....

[blocks B      ] sys-apps/sysvinit ("sys-apps/sysvinit" is blocking sys-apps/systemd-sysv-utils-212, sys-apps/systemd-sysv-utils-215)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (sys-apps/sysvinit-2.88-r7::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r6 required by (sys-apps/openrc-0.12.4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (sys-apps/systemd-sysv-utils-215::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    sys-apps/systemd-sysv-utils required by @selected

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

Que tengo que hacer para evitar esto?

----------

## esteban_conde

quickpkg sys-apps/sysvinit y seguido emerge -C sysvinit luego emerge --update --deep --newuse world

----------

## quilosaq

@JotaCE:

Es una de esas situaciones en las que el usuario debe decidir. O haces 

```
#(root) emerge -v1 sysvinit
```

 o haces 

```
#(root) emerge -v1 systemd-sysv-utils
```

Ten en cuenta que systemd-sysv-utils sólo tiene ebuilds de la rama de pruebas. Si vas a usar systemd parece coherente usar systemd-sysv-utils.

----------

## JotaCE

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> @JotaCE:
> 
> Es una de esas situaciones en las que el usuario debe decidir. O haces 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Al hacer 

emerge --update --deep --newuse world

por default me vuelve a instalar sysvinit y openrc por que seguramente son dependencias de @system o de algo mas

El problema es que si no tengo systemd-sysv-utils el sistema no arranca!

----------

## quilosaq

 *Quote:*   

> El problema es que si no tengo systemd-sysv-utils el sistema no arranca!

 Si lo necesitas instálalo

```
#(root) emerge -v1 systemd-sysv-utils
```

Después, si quieres, haz emerge --update --deep --newuse world.

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Por esos mismos quita y pon de systemd y otros bloqueos de paquetes hace un buen rato me decante por LXDE y me ha parecido la mejor decisión hasta ahora.

----------

## essau

hola,

yo, mi primera instalación de Gentoo fue con OpenRC y XFCE,

elegí un perfil de escritorio sin systemd, que es lo recomendable

para una primera instalación de Gentoo,

la hice en estable y luego la reconvertí a testing y va perfecta.

Para la segunda, esta desde la que escribo, instalé el perfil gnome+systemd, 

luego instalé systemd:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Systemd

y después instalé Gnome-light, una opción excelente para tener un Gnome 3.12.2 

básico, limpio y perfecto. Y luego poco a poco le emerges lo que te guste.

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/GNOME/Configuration

veo que debajo de systemd, permanece OpenRc, pues con tan sólo eliminar

del arranque de grub la llamada al init de systemd, arranca con OpenRC

sin problema. Otro asunto, es que si arrancas Gnome peta, pues systemd

constituye una dependencia fuerte de Gnome.

----------

